# Glastonbury festival anyone. . . . . .



## Gillbobaggins (Jan 19, 2010)

HI all,
Just wondering if anyone else was off to the Glastonbury Festival this June, we managed to get two tickets and one for the Motorhome this year, own toilet, shower and U2 on friday night. All we need now is some sunshine.


----------



## Cooter (Jan 6, 2008)

plus another two here! We're off on the Tuesday, go every year and love it. Could do with some leccy hookup in the cv fields but then its all good fun anyway.

Going mad trying to get everything sorted on the van in time. :?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Me as well I am taking my eldest daughter with me. We are in the East field.
Have your tickets arrived yet? How do you manage every year do you 'sit' on the website?


----------



## Gillbobaggins (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't think the tickets go out till a week or two before it starts, are the ''campervan feilds'' opening on the tuesday, i konw they were thinking of doing it to relieve the flow of incoming traffic.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Will be watching it all on the BBC again, its a much more convenient way to watch it, I know I am missing out on "The Experience", but the experience has changed not necessarily for the better IMO.

Steve


----------



## Prissilla (Feb 25, 2010)

We managed to get tickets for the festival yesterday but there were no campervan tickets available.
Does anyone know how we could get hold of a campervan ticket?
We have been in previous years and had a great time.
Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers Prissilla


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

We (me, missus, two kids) managed to get tickets and a campervan ticket for the east field yesterday morning.


Prissilla - I would recommend regularly contacting Seetickets to try and get a cancelled/returned campervan ticket. Alternatively visit the efestivals forum with your request, you'll probably find a ticket there.

We'll be in the Family Camping Area, in the Hymer B544 with a Somerset flag flying nearby  feel free to say hello if you see us   

Dan


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, I will be there again this year. Me and a mate will be sleeping in the M/Home, my son and his partner ( Sophie ) will be camping behind the van. Will be heading off late Tuesday night to try and miss as much of the traffic as possible.

Nick.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Prissilla said:


> We managed to get tickets for the festival yesterday but there were no campervan tickets available.
> Does anyone know how we could get hold of a campervan ticket?
> We have been in previous years and had a great time.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> ...


Well done. My eldest son decided that he wanted to go after all. We had 2 computers and my iPod Touch trying to get a ticket for him. No luck 

Nick.


----------



## Prissilla (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Dan I will certainly give your suggestions a try. I understand there could still be some cancellations up to May 8th.
I will look out for the Hymer flying the Somerset flag.

Cheers Prissilla


----------



## Cooter (Jan 6, 2008)

Not too sure about campervans on the Tuesday yet. Would be nice to get down there a little earlier to settle in!

We're in the East field too, good position I think. Its the first year cv fields have been east and west. East is best for views across the festival although you do have to negotiate the hill of death to get in and out the nearest pedestrian gate "C". Anyone whose been before will know what I mean!

Yes to the efestivals forums, I'm sure you'll be able to get a cv ticket there. Also it has been rumoured that stewards have sometimes sold them on entrance to the fields if needed, may be worth giving the festival a ring.


----------



## Gillbobaggins (Jan 19, 2010)

How do you know what field your in, we applied for the tickets plus the m/h one, then paid for them but i can't remember getting any info about what field we were in ! Am i missing something. Staying at the CC site in Longleat from the saturday before.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Gillbobaggins said:


> How do you know what field your in, we applied for the tickets plus the m/h one, then paid for them but i can't remember getting any info about what field we were in ! Am i missing something. Staying at the CC site in Longleat from the saturday before.


When you originally booked and paid you would have ticked a box stating which field you would prefer? East or west.

Nick.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

We are going but not taking the van into the campervan field. We intend to travel up in it and park it in the parking field, then after the Tuesday night, car parks open 9pm, go into the festival when it opens 9am Wednesday and camp in a tent. Has anybody else done this at past festivals, or at least has anybody left a motorhome in the car park (as this is the first year the car parks have opened before the festival site)? We saw lots of white vans in the car parks last year, but not campervans, but we were not looking for them as we only became van owners in August last year.

We don't fancy the campervan fields as we camp with quite a big group each year and the others have yet to "evolve" from tent world 

Cheers, NS


----------



## Gillbobaggins (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all,
The 2010 Glastonbury line up is revealed. . . . . . . . . . . check it out on www.glastonburyfestivals.co.uk


----------



## Cooter (Jan 6, 2008)

NevilleStreet said:


> Has anybody else done this at past festivals, or at least has anybody left a motorhome in the car park
> 
> Cheers, NS


I'm sure there should'nt be a problem, you'll probably be asked if you realise what car park you're in and then told firmly that sleeping in any vehicles in normal car parks is not allowed.

I've seen all sorts of vehicles in all the parking fields including one year a tank, yes a full on military tank complete with peace flag waving from the top!


----------



## jez3122 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep 2 more here.....Eastfielders!

Can't wait 8)


----------



## Prissilla (Feb 25, 2010)

Prissilla said:


> We managed to get tickets for the festival yesterday but there were no campervan tickets available.
> Does anyone know how we could get hold of a campervan ticket?
> We have been in previous years and had a great time.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> ...


Result !!! Extra campervan tickets came on sale yesterday and I managed to grab one.

If anyone else is looking for one look at the Glasto web site for links

Cheers Prissilla


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We will be there too in the east field. Us and two teenage lads.

This road of death things sounds ominous.    Any further info?????

We will proudly flying our St Helens rugby flag if you feel like calling in.


----------



## Rickay (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, 2 more here, plus daughter and fiance - who both thought it would be a good idea if Mum & Dad experienced it for the first time, especially as they had a campervan!!!


----------



## Prissilla (Feb 25, 2010)

ThePrisoner said:


> We will be there too in the east field. Us and two teenage lads.
> 
> This road of death things sounds ominous.    Any further info?????
> 
> We will proudly flying our St Helens rugby flag if you feel like calling in.


I think Cooter was refering to the steep hill you need to walk down from the cv field to the entrance gate.I must say it is a bit of a grunt walking back up after a long day at the festival.
Re the road in when it changes into one way it gets a bit narrow in places also watch out for low branches.
Have a great time

Prissilla


----------



## Cooter (Jan 6, 2008)

ThePrisoner said:


> This road of death things sounds ominous.    Any further info?????
> 
> We will proudly flying our St Helens rugby flag if you feel like calling in.


Yes the HILL of death is the pedestrian walkway between the east campervan fields and the festival entrance (PGC). It can drag on for a very long time depending on how you're feeling at the time :wink: !! And Sunday evening, Monday morning its bad however you feel!

Anyway, just sorted a massive 360ah of leisure battery power in my Transit camper so I'll have cold beers from Tuesday until Sunday  .


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Add another 3 to the Glasto 2010 motorhome posse! Myself, OH and son (20) all got tickets (son's via the resale in April) plus motorhome ticket. Planning to get there first thing on the Weds morning. We will be using van, son in his tent behind van. It's my first time back since 1978!!!! Be a bit different this time!!! OH and son are 1st timers.

Jon


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just reading the festival website, it appears that the Campervan fields will be opening on tuesday evening 

http://www.glastonburyfestivals.co.uk/information/getting-here/

31 days to go !!!


----------



## Cooter (Jan 6, 2008)

30 days to go! 8)


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Cooter said:


> 30 days to go! 8)


You need this ticker!


----------



## marc4242 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi All

We're really look forward to it, come round quickly hasn't it! This will be our 4th Glasto in a row, the first in a tent and other others in our wee Rascal Romahome.

Marc


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Got an email yesterday telling me that the tickets will soon be sent. Now I am really getting excited  

Nick.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Yippee, the tickets arrived yesterday evening by courier. At last, something to look forward to. 

Nick.


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, got our tickets back end of last week. No campervan permit though. Rang See Tickets to be told "oh, they will come separately", then checked on See and Glasto websites, only to find that if ordered with tickets (i.e. at same time) - which was the case for us, they should come together with tickets - then noticed that the address slip said campervan permit W1, so I rang them back - said it would be passed to customer services and there should have been a permit enclosed. 

Spoke to See again today who tell me I have been "added to the list" to be sent out a replacement permit" - so it sounds like there may be others affected in the same way. Hope it arrives, no way am I sleepng in a tent with my arthritic knees  .

Jon


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been reading through the leaflet which came with my tickets and it recommends leaving the site in the very ealry hours of Monday morning.

Has anyone been before and what time did you leave?
Is it difficult to get off at certain times of day?

I must admit this is the one thing that puts me off......I hate queues. :evil:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I am leaving after Stevie Wonder. It would have been earlier if U2 would have been on (Bono is so full of himself and other things). Then if it had been Gorilllaz,likewise. But now they have moved Steve from Saturday I will have to stay and listen. Rolf Harris is now confirmed as well!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> I am leaving after Stevie Wonder. It would have been earlier if U2 would have been on (Bono is so full of himself and other things). Then if it had been Gorilllaz,likewise. But now they have moved Steve from Saturday I will have to stay and listen. Rolf Harris is now confirmed as well!


Agree about Bono....it made my day when they cancelled. But ROLF BLEEDING HARRIS. OMG   :lol:

I dont know whether to laugh or cry. Thanks Bigfoot.


----------



## AuzDaz (Oct 28, 2008)

Zuma said:


> You need this ticker!


Zuma I hoping your ticker is spot on!!!

We are heading down that way from London Tuesday night and will get there quite late.

Is it easy to refill water and empty toilet while there?

Getting excited now!

Daz


----------



## wray90 (Nov 3, 2008)

There are drinking water taps, rubbish points & chemical toilet (above ground steel tanks) in most of the fields, but they do get busy at times!
We will the there with our 2 daughters (9 & 7yrs) dressed as bees?
The girls will be dressed as bees, not us!
This will be our 4th year as a family.
Last year took us 4 hours on the wednesday night to get from the M5 to the east fields! This year we will be cutting across country on A roads, heading south from Bristol as in previous years.

Wray


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

AuzDaz said:


> Zuma said:
> 
> 
> > You need this ticker!
> ...


There are standpipes for water but you cannot empty grey or black tanks. There are no facilites for either. We usuallly work there with Oxfam (sadly not this year due to illness) and are there for ten days. We use the public toilets for all but the most desperate of visits. If you're going for only the four days you should be OK so long as you are careful.

Be aware too that many staff move from their fields to the motorhome field as soon as it opens so get there as soon as you can.

If you are able to stay longer, I really would suggest waiting till the Monday night or Tuesday morning to leave. The queues earlier on Monday are horrific and and can take hours to get out of the site. Far better to wait if you can.

Have fun. Hugely envious of anyone going this year.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Have just seen Wray90's post. I've been going for years and had no idea there were dumping facilities. There certainly are non in the Oxfam field. 

I've just done a check on the offficlal Glasto site and it states no facilities. Hmmmm. 

If Wray90 has been and has used them then I'd listen to him and not me.


----------



## jez3122 (Aug 4, 2009)

We shall be leaving lincolnshire at 5pm on monday night and heading on down to the festival, we'll probably camp around 50 miles from the site and then cover the the last miles on tuesday morning............the campervan fields will be opening early this year on tuesday afternoon and the tent campsites not till wed as usual....this is to ease congestion.
so i'll be fresh and in the queue by noon tuesday

And i wont be leaving the site until Tuesday the following week( not back at work till Thursday)
This should limit the queuing....


----------



## AuzDaz (Oct 28, 2008)

jez3122 said:


> We shall be leaving lincolnshire at 5pm on monday night and heading on down to the festival, we'll probably camp around 50 miles from the site and then cover the the last miles on tuesday morning............the campervan fields will be opening early this year on tuesday afternoon and the tent campsites not till wed as usual....this is to ease congestion.
> so i'll be fresh and in the queue by noon tuesday
> 
> And i wont be leaving the site until Tuesday the following week( not back at work till Thursday)
> This should limit the queuing....


Sounds like a great plan!

At a ruff guess how long would u guesstimate we'll be drinving for leaving West London 8pm Tuesday? Google says 2.5 hours so maybe 4ish?

Daz


----------



## jez3122 (Aug 4, 2009)

AuzDaz said:


> jez3122 said:
> 
> 
> > We shall be leaving lincolnshire at 5pm on monday night and heading on down to the festival, we'll probably camp around 50 miles from the site and then cover the the last miles on tuesday morning............the campervan fields will be opening early this year on tuesday afternoon and the tent campsites not till wed as usual....this is to ease congestion.
> ...


Impossible to say mate but if i were a betting man i would put my money on around 5 hours from your door to campsite

Good luck :wink:


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

JackieP said:


> I've just done a check on the offficlal Glasto site and it states no facilities. Hmmmm.


I have just checked the Glasto website and the FAQ section says this:

_What facilities are provided in the campervan/caravan fields?

Water, waste-water containers, toilets, and a food trader open 24 hours a day. The fields are surrounded by steel shield fencing and patrolled by security staff._

We are planning to go on Wednesday (yes I know about the traffic) We are most worried about missing the World Cup en route and may have to park up somewhere to watch it!!

Can any old hands tell me whether we can invite campers (my son) back to our motorhome eg for a shower or aren't they allowed in even by invitation?

Peter


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just watching it on TV looks fab! Mind you weather makes it look even better.

Think we may go next year. So my questions are:

1. Which field is best East or West?

2. How do you take school kids out of school every year without being shot?

3. We can probably last 4/5 days on our batteries unless its freezing and have to have heating on - no gennies I see!

4. Are pets allowed in your van?

5. Is it actually worth it? £180 per ticket plus £75 for the camping bit?

6. Our van is 7m and 3cm not including bike rack would we have to buy 2 camping tickets being slightly over the 7m limit - or just we just breath in when we get there?

Can't think of anything else at the mo!

Greenie


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Just got back. It was fantastic. I think the line up suffered from Bono's demise but Muse were amazing.

Re my own question first - yes my son could come and use our shower facilities.

We were in the family field (East) which was very quiet but quite a trek down to the site. There was no water standpipe in our field which was a pain and queues for water were 45 mins at times so we tended to come back for a cuppa and freshen up around tea time and topped up water then when it was quiet. The toilets on site were disgusting in the heat and we were glad to have our own facilities (emptying was fairly disgusting though). There was no differentiation between disposal of grey waste and toilet waste.

We followed the advice to take the M40/A34/A303/A37 from the midlands and had no traffic queues at all coming in on Wednesday arriving 3pm (perhaps due to the football) or leaving this morning at 5am. We were so surprised by the light traffic that we thought we must have missed a turning as the signage was distinctly poor near the site. However we met some people who had taken 4 hours to get from Bristol and someone else who moved 100yds in 9 hours last year.

Can't advise about kids as ours are grown up but there were loads of kids of all ages there.

Pets definitely forbidden

Re power - we had a 65W solar panel fitted a few months ago and our leisure battery stayed fully charged by the midsummer sun. We saw several MHs whose batteries had died and they had to run engines to keep vital services working. Despite the fact that they are banned we saw several generators being used.

Is it worth £185 +? - personally I think its fantastic value considering the amazing facilities and stuff to see. Jane was a bit affected by the heat and crowds and says she won't go again but I would definitely go again. 

I didnt see anyone actually measuring vans. They did do a security check when we went in but I think they were more concerned by whether we had glass or drugs. There were several enormous RVs that had two camping passes. Go in after one of them and you will look small! 

Hope that helps

Peter


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> Just watching it on TV looks fab! Mind you weather makes it look even better.
> 
> Think we may go next year. So my questions are:
> 
> ...


1. We stayed in the East field, so cannot comment about the West. However, we were quite lucky to be in the field just above the entrance. The trek back to your van was tiring because of the hill (of death).

2. We mentioned to the school at the very beginning of the scholl year so that they were well prepared.

3. Get a solar panel to be on the safe side. Ours is a 135 watt with two 110ah battereis and we coped fantastically. The two MHs next to us ran a honda gennie for an hour every day at around lunch tiem when no-one is around.

4. Deffo NO.

5.Yes and some. If you imagine watching Muse at £50+ per ticket, Stevie Wonder at £75, Gorrilaz at more than £150, then you can see it is more than worthwhile. We got to watch Alan Price, The Stranglers, Steve Harley, The Wurzels (Yes, you had to be there), Paul Heaton and more. Would have watched Nick Lowe, The Bootleg Beatles, Keane and The Beat but their show times clashed.

The highlight for me was Ray Davies and his tribute to Pete Quaiffe(brilliant and very moving, I still can't watch it without choking back the tears) look here:





6. Our van is 7.08 metres long. No-one was checking.

All in all we would not have missed it for the world. Roll on next year. Another stint in the Silent Disco is awaiting. What joy.  :wink:


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Managed to get 2011 Glasto tickets today. Sold out after 4 hours!

I understand the system for booking campervan tickets has changed and we won't be able to reserve a pitch until we pay the balance in April.

Hope the weather is as good as this year (but preferably less hot)

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peej said:


> Managed to get 2011 Glasto tickets today. Sold out after 4 hours!
> 
> I understand the system for booking campervan tickets has changed and we won't be able to reserve a pitch until we pay the balance in April.
> 
> ...


This doesn't appear to put people off planning to go, my van is already booked for a hire that week in 2011.


----------

